

Loading CSS without blocking render - traxmaxx
http://keithclark.co.uk/articles/loading-css-without-blocking-render/

======
wanda
There are lazy hacks like using hidden fields.

Then there are guilty hacks like when you find some way to achieve something
with three lines of jQuery, but feel (rightfully) guilty for not achieving it
from the code-behind or not being able to justify it in your documentation.

And then there are plain ugly hacks that you'll just never, ever use, no
matter how cool the result is.

I'm inclined to classify this as a member of the third type.

~~~
usingpond
The author is pretty open about this not being anywhere near ready. It would
be better if they were open about the possibility of this loophole being
patched up in the spec, making this a pretty useless trick.

------
mavster
Have you looked into the lazyload attr? [https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/webperf/raw-
file/tip/specs/ResourcePr...](https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/webperf/raw-
file/tip/specs/ResourcePriorities/Overview.html#attr-lazyload)

------
AshleysBrain
Wouldn't a less hacky way be to just download the CSS with Javascript and
attach it to the DOM when it's loaded?

~~~
c2h5oh
Less hacky, but not as fast - with this CSS is downloaded as soon as it's
encountered in HTML and not when js is run

------
mdpm
This would be better as a simple script block with 'defer' and a js GET, with
a noscript link tag fallback. This way is likely to fail in so many places.

